# Zugfederklemme



## MRT (6 November 2005)

Hallo!

Kann man oder darf man bei Zugfederklemmen mehrdrähtigen (flexiblen) Draht ohne Aderendhülse einklemmen?


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 November 2005)

Hallo,
kommt auf die Klemme an, manche sind dafür geeignet, manche nicht.


----------



## Markus (6 November 2005)

meines wissens nach darf man nicht einmal eine hülse verwenden.
(zumindest kenn ich das so von den wago-klemmen)

bei flexiblen mehradrigen leitern wird der kontakt im laufe der zeit immer besser. vibrationen die für schraubklemen tödlich sind fördern das "plattdrücken" des leiters, und somit den kontakt bzw. die größere kontaktfläche...

eine hülse verhält sich wie eine starre ader, sie lässt sich nicht plattdrücken.


----------



## MRT (6 November 2005)

Hallo!

Danke für eure Antworten, also darf man flexible Drähte auch ohne Hülse einklemmen! Gibts dazu auch was in der ÖVE oder VDE?


----------



## knabi (6 November 2005)

Hallo Andi, in der VdE/ÖVE wirst Du dazu nichts finden. Du mußt Dich da ganz strikt an den Hersteller halten. Was der sagt, gilt  :lol: !
Wago und SIEMENS klemmen ohne Aderendhülse...


----------



## Oberchefe (6 November 2005)

Man darf die Wagoklemmen sehr wohl auch mit Aderendhülsen verwenden, man muß aber evtl. die Klemme eine Nummer größer nehmen. Hier noch etwas zu den Vorschriften:

http://www.wago.com/wago_root/pdf/k020500d_g.pdf


----------



## Zottel (7 November 2005)

Oberchefe schrieb:
			
		

> Man darf die Wagoklemmen sehr wohl auch mit Aderendhülsen verwenden, man muß aber evtl. die Klemme eine Nummer größer nehmen.


Richtig blöd wirds, wenn sich eine Aderendhülse löst und in der Klemme steckenbleibt.


----------



## M_o_t (7 November 2005)

Zugfederklemmen sind besser wenn sie ohne Aderendhülsen verwendet werden, aber wie bereits geschrieben ist durchaus auch mit Aderendhülsen möglich.

@Zottel
das mit den steckengebliebenen Aderendhülsen habe ich auch bei Schraubklemmen schon erlebt 

Gruß
M_o_t


----------



## knabi (7 November 2005)

Ja, besonders dann, wenn ein ganz besonders schlauer Monteur dran war, der mit dem Seitenschneider gecrimpt hat, weil er gerade die Preßzange nicht zur Hand hatte  :evil:


----------



## MRT (7 November 2005)

Hallo!

Hier das Mail das ich heute von Weidmüller erhalten habe:

Sehr geerhter Hr. Steinberger !

Es gibt für die Reihnklemme keine Vorschrift die besagt das Sie aderendhülsen verwenden müssen.

Aderendhülsen werden hauptsächlich als Verspleißschutz verwendet.
Die Sorge das der Leiter ohne Aderendhülse abgeknickt wird ist unbegründet da in der Praxis
beim Einsatz der Z-Reihe keine Aderendhülsen verwendet werden.

Weitere Informationen finden Sie in anhängiger Produktinformation.


----------

